# K9Data Addiction



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Reading pedigrees can sometimes give me a headache! LOL I see a few familiar names in there.


----------



## Ash

I love and I am addicted to K9data. Sometimes their sever goes down and it makes crazy LOL. I love just sitting and getting lost in pedigrees and then finding your way back to something familiar.


----------



## Ljilly28

Hi Ash. That is exactly what I mean. There is a strange hypnotic power in K9data.


----------



## Coffee'sDad

Darn!!! Kinda give new insight into who's y'er daddy... ('n mommy)

dg


----------



## Ljilly28

I keep hitting a k9data wall on "Splashdown Gunnar's Legacy" in Raleigh's pedigree.


----------



## Debles

I am waiting to get a confirmation email from my registration there so I can register all my dogs!
They take forever!


----------



## Ash

Try again. Maybe it didn't go through. Mine did not take long at all - a few minutes.


----------



## Debles

I will. I even emailed them about it. Haven't heard back.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Wish I could find something on Rusty, had the vet scan him for a micro chip last time and he did not have one, would love some more background on him.
Right now I have nothing.


----------



## Ljilly28

Debles said:


> I will. I even emailed them about it. Haven't heard back.


Isnt it still instant registration? I don't think they need to send anything to your email(?)

I can add your dogs for you if you want- just pm me.


----------



## Debles

They FINALLY emailed me today and said I am in. I don't know what the problem was. They didn't say... blamed it on spam filters but I have a Suspect Email so I see everything that comes in.
I will probably put my dogs in tomorrow.

Thanks for the offer though, Ljilly!


----------



## Attacking Mid

Am. CH. Timberee Right On Target CDX WC

Hey, that dog is from Toby's breeder in Grand Junction, CO. She's a small hobby breeder who is absolutely top-notch. Toby is registered as Timberee Woolly Bully Boy. Amazing how these dogs get around.

AM.


----------



## Ljilly28

Attacking Mid said:


> Am. CH. Timberee Right On Target CDX WC
> 
> Hey, that dog is from Toby's breeder in Grand Junction, CO. She's a small hobby breeder who is absolutely top-notch. Toby is registered as Timberee Woolly Bully Boy. Amazing how these dogs get around.
> 
> AM.


I looked up Timberee- wow, they have very accomplished dogs in a wide range of areas.


----------



## Attacking Mid

Toby was purchased with limited registration as a family pet, but Timberee has asked to have him evaluated for conformation. She's located about 5 hours away, but we were in the area when Toby was just over one year, and she seemed impressed with how he turned out. 

The most amazing thing to me was how Toby worked for her. We were at a busy soccer field, and a small crowd gathered to watch her work with him. That silly dog had his eyed glued on her from the moment she took the leash. He acted like the most well-trained dog on earth! It's amazing what a person with her experience can bring out of a dog.

AM.


----------



## Ljilly28

Attacking Mid said:


> Toby was purchased with limited registration as a family pet, but Timberee has asked to have him evaluated for conformation. She's located about 5 hours away, but we were in the area when Toby was just over one year, and she seemed impressed with how he turned out.
> 
> The most amazing thing to me was how Toby worked for her. We were at a busy soccer field, and a small crowd gathered to watch her work with him. That silly dog had his eyed glued on her from the moment she took the leash. He acted like the most well-trained dog on earth! It's amazing what a person with her experience can bring out of a dog.
> 
> AM.


Congratulations to lovely Toby. I know what you mean about a dog working for someone. Tally looks like a prancy show pony when he works for our trainer, Liz. He heels for me, but he lights up for her.


----------



## Ljilly28

Will you add a picture of Toby?


----------



## Goldilocks

K9 Data is great however, the part I don't like about it is that ANYONE can enter anything they like about a dog. Pippa's file is not up to date on there - I changed her birth date to the correct date on file with the CKC and her papers, etc. The person who originally started her file put in the incorrect DOB for her and her litter mate. Just a perfect example of how ANY info can be put on there and it may not be correct.

I haven't bothered to go in and add info on her clearances, ownership, etc. as it was the breeders who originated her file and I'm not sure it's "my place" to do so. Maybe some day.


----------



## Attacking Mid

I've posted this before, but here's an older pic of Toby when he was about 11 months. We'd just gotten home from his training class graduation. My youngest boy had to be his handler as his big bro had soccer that evening and Dad was on crutches.

AM.


----------



## Ljilly28

That picture made me smile- the blonde boy, and the blonde dog- both so happy.


----------



## arcane

Goldilocks said:


> The person who originally started her file put in the incorrect DOB for her and her litter mate. Just a perfect example of how ANY info can be put on there and it may not be correct.
> 
> I haven't bothered to go in and add info on her clearances, ownership, etc. as it was the breeders who originated her file and I'm not sure it's "my place" to do so. Maybe some day.


Do you own her?? then you have every right to add/change info ...she is your dog  I do ask permission if I as the breeder want to change info/pictures. I feel it is the owners right to keep info up to date not mine...


----------



## Ash

If you are the present or were the last owner of her, as Heather said, you have every right to modify the dog. As it says on the front page of K9data the database depends soley on the users. If you see any incorrect information feel free to correct it. As it says use special caution with photos as those are personal.


----------



## Goldilocks

I've updated her "profile". Thanks. I uploaded one of her show pictures - is that ok? The health clearance certificates and pictures were given to me and I have the originals in my possession so hopefully it's ok to post the picture.


----------



## Ash

I am sure they look fine!


----------



## Ljilly28

Sometimes you can see the story of a struggle unfold as people change,say, the spelling of a name, and someone else changes it- back until finally the name is locked.


----------



## Ash

Ljilly28 said:


> Sometimes you can see the story of a struggle unfold as people change,say, the spelling of a name, and someone else changes it- back until finally the name is locked.


LOL there are soooo many examples of that. Its actually a littlr entertaining.


----------



## Ljilly28

I agree. Highly entertaining as a spectator, but I hope never to be directly involved, lol.


----------



## Pointgold

Ljilly28 said:


> I agree. Highly entertaining as a spectator, but I hope never to be directly involved, lol.


As a person who was "involved" in that particular "sport", I can attest that it is not entertaining. 
Once GoldRocks discovered K9 Data and began entering all of her dogs and their false clearances (which the owners of the database verified, changed, and ultimately banned that user) she also began to edit MY dogs. 
This is also frustrating for the owners/admin of the site, who put a lot of time and effort into maintaining its integrity.
Unless someone has a direct involvement with a particular dog (breeder/owner/co-owner, etc) I really don't see any reason why they would feel it acceptable to make an edits at all. Thankfully, most people honor the spirit of the project and keep it honest.


----------



## DelmarvaGold

I am one who will update a record. If I am looking at a vertical pedigree and see clearances missing, I then check OFA. If the dog does indeed have a clearance I will add it. Doesn't matter if the dog is mine or if I have any involvement. Why is that a problem?


----------



## Pointgold

DelmarvaGold said:


> I am one who will update a record. If I am looking at a vertical pedigree and see clearances missing, I then check OFA. If the dog does indeed have a clearance I will add it. Doesn't matter if the dog is mine or if I have any involvement. Why is that a problem?


In most cases, Sue, it's not a problem. You are "keeping it honest", as I said. But it is surprising the number of people who have problems - real or perceived - with anyone else making _any _edits to their dogs records, and it escalates into other issues. Silly, yes.


----------



## Ljilly28

Pointgold said:


> she also began to edit MY dogs


That shocks me Sorry that happened, and I am always so impressed with how you took her on. I was only referring to squabbling co owners ( a particular case in my realm over here in New England)etc than acts of k9 terrorism. Yikes- that is definitely not entertaining


----------



## goldengirls550

PG, if you don't mind me asking, did I understand you correctly when you said Goldrocks began to edit YOUR dogs' profiles?


----------



## Pointgold

goldengirls550 said:


> PG, if you don't mind me asking, did I understand you correctly when you said Goldrocks began to edit YOUR dogs' profiles?


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## goldengirls550

Pointgold said:


> Yes. That is correct.


 WOW. That is really scary. Did they figure out your password????


----------



## Ash

You can modify any dog as long as its not locked from your own account, even if its owned by another person. All changes are logged under change history, so anyone can see who has changed that dog.


----------



## Ljilly28

Ash said:


> You can modify any dog as long as its not locked from your own account, even if its owned by another person. All changes are logged under change history, so anyone can see who has changed that dog.


For example, my grandmother and I were so pleased when we added two dogs from the past, and didnt know all the generations. Since we had correct AKC numbers,over time, every name was filled in by other people. We were really happy to have a completed pedigree without ordering an official one.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Attacking Mid said:


> I've posted this before, but here's an older pic of Toby when he was about 11 months. We'd just gotten home from his training class graduation. My youngest boy had to be his handler as his big bro had soccer that evening and Dad was on crutches.
> 
> AM.


It is fun when some of these old threads pop back up and I go through them. The above quote is from a post in this thread on page 2. It is one of my all time favorites and I had almost forgotten it until seeing it now. You can just see the pride and joy in Attacking Mid's son face, almost looks like his face could explode!


----------



## goldengirls550

Ash said:


> You can modify any dog as long as its not locked from your own account, even if its owned by another person. All changes are logged under change history, so anyone can see who has changed that dog.


wait. but i can't even edit my own dog unless I'm logged in


----------



## Ash

As long as your logged in you can edit your dog and mine too.


----------



## goldengirls550

Oh I see. So it's okay if I try to complete *my* dog's pedigree by adding siblings and half-siblings using correct info.?


----------



## Ash

If its correct info I would think it would be fine. Generally, I would worry about those dogs behind him.


----------



## Ljilly28

K9data also serves such an important role when a dog is lost. For example, a dog I really admire died at only 9 years old two weeks ago from spinal meningitis, possibly tick borne, AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF. His entry says very clearly- no cancer.


----------



## goldengirls550

Ljilly28 said:


> K9data also serves such an important role when a dog is lost. For example, a dog I really admire died at only 9 years old two weeks ago from spinal meningitis, possibly tick borne, AFC Emberain Rugby WCX OS FDHF. His entry says very clearly- no cancer.


Looks like Rugby was a nice dog. He's produced some nice kids as well.


----------



## tdog

I'm so sad to hear about Rugby. This is the first that I am learning of Rugby's passing. He was our CJ's Daddy. She is not quite 1 1/2 years old, and is the spittin' image of her famous Dad. Here is a pic of CJ jumping an old fence. Once I learned that a 3 footer was an afterthought to her, A 5ft fence went in. I left a portion of the old fence intact because she really enjoys jumping it!


----------



## Ljilly28

tdog said:


> I'm so sad to hear about Rugby. This is the first that I am learning of Rugby's passing. He was our CJ's Daddy. She is not quite 1 1/2 years old, and is the spittin' image of her famous Dad. Here is a pic of CJ jumping an old fence. Once I learned that a 3 footer was an afterthought to her, A 5ft fence went in. I left a portion of the old fence intact because she really enjoys jumping it!


You know, I got tears in _my_ eyes seeing the gleam in_ her_ eyes and how much she looks like her dad! Lucky you, to have her. Someone just wrote about Rugby that he was lord of all fields, shoulder to shoulder with the best of his generation . . .


----------



## tdog

Ljilly28.....I gotta tell ya, this little girl is so focused...so bent on retrieving....yet is the most quiet, most laid back dog in the house.....Her personality mirrors Rugby to the "T". Rugby was just an amazing Golden and I'm shocked to hear about his passing......A very sad day for me.

After she started jumping the old fence, to chase rabbits, I started tossing tennis balls over the old fence to see how she jumped it. I saw how focused she was on the ball, I had my Mom throw the ball so I could get a pic.....To my amazement, she never even gave me a glance....Totally ignored me....she was on tennis ball.

When I saw the photo, the first thing that struck me were her eyes.......She was/is on a mission.

BTW....CJ is short for Calamity Jane!


----------



## hotel4dogs

stunning photo of CJ, just stunning.


----------



## tdog

hotel4dogs said:


> stunning photo of CJ, just stunning.


Dontcha just love the ears! I guess this is what is meant by "pinning your ears back"!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550

She is so cute. I do see alot of Rugby in her. Who was the dam?


----------



## tdog

goldengirls550 said:


> She is so cute. I do see alot of Rugby in her. Who was the dam?


Fireside Ropin'the Wind is the dam. Here is another photo of CJ after retrieving some bumpers in the rain.


----------



## Ljilly28

What a gleam in her eye- she has a total game face like her dad!


----------



## goldengirls550

Awww. ... She is adorable! Gotta love those muddy goldens


----------



## tdog

goldengirls550 said:


> Awww. ... She is adorable! Gotta love those muddy goldens


I really need to get some pics of her cleaned up!


----------



## Golden Leo

I have one stupid question, how do I put hip, eye and elbow results? My friend, breeder, asked me to put them for her dogs and everytime I try it comes with an error "The value "HD A" is not valid for the hip clearance ID field." And we don't have other values. We rank it by letters- A,B,C,D,E. And for eye we only have- PRA free


----------



## Ljilly28

Golden Leo said:


> I have one stupid question, how do I put hip, eye and elbow results? My friend, breeder, asked me to put them for her dogs and everytime I try it comes with an error "The value "HD A" is not valid for the hip clearance ID field." And we don't have other values. We rank it by letters- A,B,C,D,E. And for eye we only have- PRA free


You might have to put in under "honorificis".


----------



## Golden Leo

I don't get it why it won't take from me. My goldens grandfather have HD results under HD clearances. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=104256 And I can't put results for my pups father and whole mother's side.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Golden Leo said:


> I don't get it why it won't take from me. My goldens grandfather have HD results under HD clearances. http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=104256 And I can't put results for my pups father and whole mother's side.


I believe since the time that this dog's clearances were ntered (2004) and now the datbase has been refined to only accept Registries that can be verified online (OFA, CERF, MSU). If you click on the link " Learn more about K9DATA.COM " at the bottom of the K9Data hompage, there will be a link to Amy's email adress, databases owner, at the bottom of that page. She would be the one to ask if there is a way to enter your info other than the "honorifics" line.


----------



## Debles

I finally got all my goldens on K9Data!!!! I have been lazy. : (

Just our Sophie who was a so called "purebred "golden without papers from BYB missed out since I had no info for our sweet girl.

And I finally got to see my Shammy's pedigree! She has Stilrovin in her pedigree! All I had was her Litter Reg with her parents name on it. Back then I meant to send her registration into AKC but never did.

But now I have all of Gunner's, Selka's and Max's info there! YEA!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28

Debles said:


> I finally got all my goldens on K9Data!!!! I have been lazy. : (
> 
> Just our Sophie who was a so called "purebred "golden without papers from BYB missed out since I had no info for our sweet girl.
> 
> And I finally got to see my Shammy's pedigree! She has Stilrovin in her pedigree! All I had was her Litter Reg with her parents name on it. Back then I meant to send her registration into AKC but never did.
> 
> But now I have all of Gunner's, Selka's and Max's info there! YEA!!!!


Nice work! Will you post the links for us to look?


----------



## Debles

Selka:http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=296100

Gunner: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=327617

Max:http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=327619

Shammy:http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=327627

Hope those work!


----------



## Ljilly28

How cool to see the boys on K9data, and my all time favorite, Max. He IS the timeless golden . . .


----------



## Debles

Thanks Jill! I sure wish I had some good field pictures of him and Selka and Gunner too.
It was rare we took pics in the field back then, in fact rare I went along when the kids were little.


----------



## Debles

Funky Farquar is way back in both Selka and Gunner's pedigrees! He's everywhere. Father of all goldens. : )


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> My friend Brian and I had a great time combining the pedigrees of our two pups and imagining what the puppies would be like. Don't worry! We ARE going to leave breeding to the experienced breeders. It was just a golden-addicted way of daydreaming. . . and really fun too. It seems we have crossed a line into golden obsession that this was a fun recreational activity!
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=284622
> 
> future


Did you change the parents in that test breeding? It now leads to a Yogi X Jenn pedigree. Just curious cause I'm friends with Jenn's owner


----------



## Ljilly28

SunGold said:


> Did you change the parents in that test breeding? It now leads to a Yogi X Jenn pedigree. Just curious cause I'm friends with Jenn's owner


Thanks! I didnt even think of that! Thanks for the head's up. I was too lazy to do a new one, and didnt realize. I like Jenn's look, and saw she was going to be bred- they said to one of your boys.


----------



## Ljilly28

There! I put the link back correctly.


----------



## SunGold

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks! I didnt even think of that! Thanks for the head's up. I was too lazy to do a new one, and didnt realize. I like Jenn's look, and saw she was going to be bred- they said to one of your boys.


LOL - Jenn is a very nice girl, one of my favorites. I have her younger sister laying on the floor next to me right now.


----------



## williamgeorge

A very cute and smart girl is Jenn. And I have ever look a cute girl like this and i love her very much....
----------
george
Drug Treatment Program


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I love K9database! I can totally understand and commiserate with your addiction to it. I especially love to see pictures of Casey's ancestors (and why isn't there one for everyone there??) It is cool to see how few clicks it takes to find a whole slew of common ancestors.


----------

